# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام  بعض المصطلحات الضرورية للمسافر باللغة الاجنبية

## ali.asaoura

* بعض المصطلحات الضرورية للمسافر        *     *1ــ الحجـــــــــز*     ــ هل هذه رحلة مباشرة ؟    Is that a direct flight    ــ هل ستحط الطائرة في مكان ما قبل الوجهة النهائية ؟    Does the flight land somewhere before the final ?     ــ ماهى الرحلات المتوفرة (للسعودية) ؟   What flights are there to ksa?     ــ هل لك أن ترى إن كان هناك مقعد على الرحلة 602 ؟   Would you please check whether is room on flight 602 ?     ــ كم عدد الرحلات ؟    How frequent are the flight ?    ــ متى على أن أكون متواجدا في المطار ؟   How early must I be at the airport ?    ــ ما هو وزن الأمتعة المسموح لي بحملها ؟   How much luggage am I allowed to take ?    ــ ليس معي وزن زائد .   I don`t have baggage .    ــ كم تبلغ قيمة التذكرة ؟   How much is the ticket ?    ــ هل يوجد خصم ؟   Is there any discount ?     ــ أرجو أن تحجز على الرحلة المغادرة إلى أبو ظبي ؟    Please reserve the next flight to Abu Dabi .    ــ تذكرة واحدة على درجة رجال الأعمال إلى الرياض.   One business class ticket to Riyadh.    ــ أود إلغاء تذكرتي لرحلة مدريد .   I would like to cancel my ticket to Madrid.    ــ أرجو إلغاء هذا الحجز .   Cancel this reservation , please.    ــ أود أن أعيد تأكيد حجز.   I`d like to reconfirm a reservation .    ــ أود أن أغير حجزا .   I want to change my reservation.      *التسجيـــــــــــــل: ــ*    ــ أين يقع مبنى المطار ؟   Where is the airport terminal ?    أين يمكنني التسجيل في الرحلة ؟   where do I check In ?    ــ اكتب عنوان فندقي في دبي على الأمتعة.   Address the luggage to my hotel in Dubi .    ــ كم تبلغ تكلفة الوزن الزائد للأمتعة ؟   How much is the excess baggage charge ?     ــ أود إرسال هذه الأمتعة إلى الدوحة .   I`d like to send this baggage to Doha .    أنا موجود في الترانزيت إلى لوس أنجلوس .   I'm in transit to Los Angles.    ــ متى يحين الوقت لصعود الطائرة ؟    When is boarding time?    ــ ما رقم البوابة ؟   ًWhat gate number ?    ــ هل ستقلع هذه الرحلة في الوقت المحدد   will this flight leave on time ?   ً   ــ أود حجز مقعد في قسم غير المدخنين .   I would like to reserve a seat in the non -- smoking section.     ــ أرجو حجز مقعد بجوار النافذة.   Window seat, please.    *على الطــــــــائرة : ــ*    ــ أين يقع هذا المقعد ؟   Where is this seat?    ــ هل يمكننا إستبدال المقاعد ؟   Could i change seats with you?    ــ هل عندك صحيفة عربية ؟   Do you have an Arabic newspaper?    ــ هلا أحضرت لي بطانية ؟   Would you please get me blanket?    ــأرجوك هل من الممكن أن تعطيني مخدة ؟    Could you give me a pillow, please?    ــ هل ترغب بشرب شيء ؟   Would you like a drink?    ــ زجاجة عصير لو سمحت.   A bottle of juice, please.    ــ هل يمكنني الحصول على شراب آخر ؟   Can I have another drink?    ــ أود أن أطلب بعض المشروبات.   I want to order some drinks .    ــ شاي لو سمحت.   Tea, please.    ــ هل لي بنموذج جمارك آخر ؟    May I have another customs form?    ــ أريد نموذج هجرة للولايات المتحدة.   I need a form for U.S. immigration.    ــ أرجوك , أرني كيفية تعبئة هذا النموذج .؟   Please show me how to fill in this form.    ــ هل هناك مضيفة على الطائرة تتحدث العربية ؟   Is there a stewardess on boerd who can speak Arabic?    ــ هلا ترجمت لي ما قاله الكابتن إلى العربية من فضلك ؟    Can you translate into Arabic what the captain has just announced .    ــ أرجوك لا تدخن هنا .   Please don`t smoke here.    ــ كم من الوقت ستتأخر ؟   How long will it be delayed?    ــ كم من الوقت سنتوقف هنا ؟   How long will we stop here ?    ــ أشعر بالتعب, أرجوك أعطني بعض الدواء .   I feel sick > Please give me some pills.    هل يمكنني أن أحنى مقعدي؟   May I recline my seat ?    ــ هل تبيعون بضائع السوق الحرة على متن الطائرة ؟   Do they sell tax -- free goods on board ?    ــ متى نصل ؟   What time do we arrive ?    *فى المطعـــــــــــــــــم :ــــ*    ــ أود أن أطلب .   I`d like to place an order.     ــ متى تفتحون للإفطار ؟   What time do you open for breakfast ?    ــ لدى حجز .   I have a reservation    ــ هل من الممكن أن تقترح مكانا جيدا للأكل ؟   Can you recommend a good place to eat ؟    ــ مكانا ليس باهظ الثمن .   Someplace not too expensive .    ــ أود الذهاب إلى مطعم عربي .   I`d like to go to Arabic restaurant    ــ هل هناك مطعم عربي في الجوار.   Is there Arabic restaurant near here .    ــ هل هناك مطاعم جيدة بالجوار .   Are there any good resturant around her    ــ أود أكل أفضل أنواع الطعام المحلى .   I want to eat the best local food .    ــ أريد طاولة لخمسة أشخاص .   Hello , I would like a table for five .    ــ أريد طلب العشاء .   I would like supper .     *الطلــــــــــــــــب :ـ*    ــ قائمة الطعام لو سمحت .   Menu , please .    ــ هل سمحت هل لي بقائمة الطعام .   May I have the menu , please.    ــ هل تقدمون طعاما نباتيا ؟   Do you serve vegetarian food .    ــ هل توجد قائمة طعام بالعربية.   Is there an Arabic menu ?    ــ أرجو أن تريني قائمة المشروبات.   Please show me the drinks list .     ــ ما هو نوع العصير الذي لديك ؟   What kind of juice do you have ?     ــ أود شرب فنجان من القهوة / الشاي .   I would like a cup of coffee / tea .    ــ هل لي بكوب ماء ؟   May I have a glass of water ?    ــ أريد قهوة قهوة مع الماء , من فضلك .   Coffee and water , please.    ــ شكرا لا أريد المزيد .   No more , thank you .    ــ الفاتورة لو سمحت .   Bill , please .    ــ هل لي بالحساب لو سمحت ؟   Could I have the bill , please .     ــ أود أن أدفع لو سمحت.    I would like to pay now , please .     ــ أرجو أن تحتفظ بالباقي.   Keep the change , please.     ــ متى يغلق المحل ؟   When do you close ?

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

----------


## max_11

دمت بخير و دام تميزك و ابداعك 
تقبل ردي المتواضع وتحياتي

----------

